# Temperature - high at start of cycle - low estrogen ?



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello - My chart is looking a bit odd at the moment with high temperatures during the first phase of my cycle. Someone mentioned  hormonal imbalances specifically low estrogen causing this. Is there anything I can do to improve this and get myself more "balanced". I am doing all the diet stuff and lost over a stone. My levels were fine before, I must say. Of course, there's always a chance its just the external room temperatures causing heightened BBt. I hope so anyway. Anyone know anything about this ? Thanks


----------

